# Upgrade trouble, what else?



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi, i'm attempting to bite the bullet and add mode zero recording to my non-networked tivo.
I've got a cachecard (ta ebay), memory and a fresh 160gb drive, blank and free (quids wise).
I'm attempting to copy over everything from my existing 120gb, settings and recordings but using mfslive and their command generator i keep getting a destination drive is too small (ish) message. No problem with locked drives as both report correct size in bios and whilst booting mfslive cd. I tried just a backup/restore without recordings and it zipped away in a couple of minutes ok. bunged into tivo and away we went, 145h basic (from 135) so guess only using137gb?
What am i missing here? how come 120gb drive wont fit onto 160gb with recordings?
I want to do things in stages so first is copy all over to 160gb. Next will be copykern to make use of the full 160 not just 137gb.
Once that's sorted, i'll add cachecard drivers and get networked / tivoweb etc
Finally, once all previous sorted, i'll get round to my prime objective of mode 0.

Words of wisdom oh great sages, your junior disciple awaits eagerly!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What does mfsinfo say about your existing 120gb drive? 

If you have already used 3 MFS partitions (possible) then you won't be able to expand AND keep your recordings unless you use the -f option from the beta version of the mfslive CD.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

condensing slightly(!)
Volume has 4 partitions.
Estimates 135h recording time
May be expanded 4 more times.

As they say around here, 'por favour senoir, hable espaniol?', and i answer, 'sorry, no mate, but i do a fair brummie'.
It might appear to be written in English, but may as well be Croatian.

keeping my recordings may be moving down the priotity list. If it were broken then life would be a bit easier but it's not, so it's recording more almost as fast as we watch them!
Paul


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If your partition set can be expanded 4 more times then you have only 2 MFS partition pairs used out of a possible 3 on each drive. Therefore you should be able to copy and expand AND keep your recordings. I would suggest a command similar to

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY

where hdX is your old 120gb drive and hdY is your new 160gb one. Then run copykern specifying hdY and choosing kernel option 1.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

ok, thanks for that, it does look slightly different to what i tried lastnight:

mfsbackup -qTao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 300 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

in your command as above:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY
i think i see that loosing the q will give some form of visual progress indication, s 300 bumps up swap file from 127 but what does the -r4 option do (other than hopefully make it work!)?

Paul


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If that command doesn't work then you have some other problem. 

The -r4 just increases the block-size and reduces the depth of the node-map in the MFS, so less indexing and more data. You can leave it out for drives less than around 320gb if you prefer.

What error are you getting?


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

No errors yet, Everythings still all connected up to their usual devices so I'll need to pull the Tivo apart and disconnect the XP drives off this PC before I can try again. At the Mo the Mrs is on a <1 hour countdown on an ebay item so I'll need to get her to use the tablet PC for that whilst I play on this, only she's not 'pen friendly' and hates the on screen keyboard malarky!
I'll post back when I've tried your command later today.
Paul


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

No joy, but my fault for giving duff info.
re-ran mfsinfo and this time told it to look at the old tivo drive not the new one (doh!).
mfs vol contains 6 partitions, source drive 30h, upgraded to 44h, upgraded to 127h. (went from original twin drive tivo to single 120gb a couple of years ago).
This vol may be expanded 3 more times.

running the suggested command gave:
restore failed, target not big enough for entire backup by itself.

So, watch existing recordings and be brutal with deletion vaguely interesting shows whilst finishing off cachecard install on new 160gb.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

OK, so you have 3 partition pairs and therefore cannot expand again (by adding another pair) unless you drop your recordings and shrink/divorce the backup. 

You may have some luck if you can get hold of a beta version of the mfslive CD with the -f option which can sometimes expand the 3rd MFS partition pair.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Cachecard install going about as well as the copy all over to new disc did! (ie not)
I've a pile of boot cd's now and nearly had one that worked, only it seemed to only have options for airnet and turbonet. I"ve another that claims to have everything (silicon dust, site seems offline today?) but doesnt finish booting, error laughingly (unless its an acronism) says aiiee! unable to prosess something or other, killing prosesses, and then hangs.
I've also got a floppy install set, only it's 1.57 mb, on a 1.44 mb disc, i think not.

Disc upgrade wise we're down to only last nights casualty plus a few other E4 progs that i duplicated on the other pvr (medion, don't laugh, it's coming in useful at the moment) so i'd like the new upgrade with drivers and perhaps tivoweb already installed. Physical cachecard, memory and cabling is already done in anticipation

More words of wisdom (boot cd and cachecard driver set link?) from our experts please?


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

At the risk of annoying another member I can recommend HOOCH! from Blindlemon. I have not gone down the cachecard route yet but as i understand this disc has given me mode 0, cachecard drivers and maybe Tivoweb? I think its aimed at people who have sourced their own new drive and are not conceren with copying over their old programmes.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

or put another way, what usb device to have attached to kill the nic install boot cd!
Seemingly the install went well once I'd pulled the plug on the webcam, i'll swap drives in the tivo after work. 
Now, what's this tw_setup script i've found on one of the pile of things I downloaded yesterday whilst silicone dust were offline?
Run on pc? With tivo drve attached? Run via XP over the network? 
Any takers?

Thanks for the hooch suggestion but I wanted to keep existing settings and seem to have managed that now.
Like every job, I suppose practice makes perfect, but what with tivos running faultlessly for 20 months+, one doesn't often get chance to practice, unlike those folks with sky or virgin boxes, who i'd guess get their 4 year old nephews to do the fixing when they break, again.....

No offence intended, other than to sky of course, i'm going to miss sky onc,
time to upgrade the broadband again seeing as i'll be torrenting quite a bit more in future!
Paul


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

tw_setup is a script you run on the TiVo via telnet once you have FTP'd the appropriate stuff across.

All you need is contained in twinst.zip. Just FTP everything from twinst.zip to /var/hack in binary mode then open tw_setup in Windows (wordpad), copy all to the clipboard and paste into your telnet session window :up:


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm surprised Pete77 hasn't been here yet - after all, microbe could have saved all this hassle for a "few" quid......


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

ok then, drive swapping time after tea it is.
Blindlemon, sorry for being rude (or ignorant) and forgetting where I downloaded tw setup from in my frenzy this weekend. Given the excellent support and assstance I've been receiving over the last few days, I don't think anyone should be surprised to learn it came from your other fabulous website. 

As few having it all made easy for a mear few quid, yes, that was always a re-assuring option just in case I managed to stuff everything up, and that's still a possibility yet given what I want to do next (mode 0), but the yorkshire/scottish genes run strong and deep and spending a few quid when hours of frustration (aka valuable learning execises) are still to be had, just isn't acceptable.

Next thing you know someone'll be along berating me for still paying tivo monthly!
By my (completely random) calculations, me and Carl are the only folk paying for everyone else's tribune guide data!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

microbe said:


> Next thing you know someone'll be along berating me for still paying tivo monthly!
> 
> By my (completely random) calculations, me and Carl are the only folk paying for everyone else's tribune guide data!


Actually I think just under 50% of Tivo users pay monthly from my observation on here. While I can't recommend that as being a wise decision for your personal bank balance it is actually making it far easier for Tivo to decide they can continue to afford to supply the UK service for the time being.

Whereas us Lifetimers really owe all you Monthly sub guys the odd pint or two for helping to keep our Tivo service going for all this time.......................


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PhilG said:


> I'm surprised Pete77 hasn't been here yet - after all, microbe could have saved all this hassle for a "few" quid......


But as Microbe points out it wouldn't have been as much of a challenge and would have annoyed his Scottish and Yorkshire genes to take the easy and expensive route.

I have both Yorkshire and Northern Irish heritage in the background here at parent and grandparent level, which probably explains my combined money saving and somewhat argumentative tendencies.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

well cachecard install has worked, ftp and telnet too, used cuteftp to shift the tw_setup files to /var (in binary mode)
All you need is contained in twinst.zip. Just FTP everything from twinst.zip to /var/hack in binary mode then open tw_setup in Windows (wordpad), copy all to the clipboard and paste into your telnet session window.
Did this and saw the first line of tge script appear but then nothing else seemed to happen?
rebooted tivo anyway and the /var/hack niw contains more tw style folders, but putting the ip address in without ftp on the start doesn't get me tivoweb, what have i done now?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

microbe said:


> what have i done now?


Not followed the recommended method for Tivoweb installation at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo perhaps?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Hmmm, what telnet client were you using? This has always worked for me using windows command line telnet.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Windows telnet is was, pasting in the script showed me the first line:
'unpack and install tivoweb, tivo binaries & joe'
But then nothing appears to happen foe about a minute, after which the telnet window closes.
Downloaded tw_install again to this pc (tablet) and i'll try again later, and report back. Worst case, i'll try it the conrad way, but i'd always choose the lazy option first!

Tivo with 160gb is filling up again nicely so the pressure's off slighly now anyway.
Paul


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

oddness!
typed: "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb " into telnet, waited a while and typed the ip address into ie and got tivoweb!
So it worked first time all along, only perhaps didn't auto start following re-boot. how to check, or should I just follow conrad's final stages?


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

ok, following beastmans tutoriol now, lj's fpga file is showing atributes -rwxr-xr-x not -rw-r--r-- 
I've tried chmod 644 'filename' after cd/lib/modules, but get no such file error. Cuteftp properties seems to allow atribute chanding, but gives the following:
STATUS:> [27/02/2007 20:54:30] Changing file attributes "fpga7114.o_lj_20030922".
COMMAND:>	[27/02/2007 20:54:31] SITE CHMOD 644 /lib/modules/fpga7114.o_lj_20030922
[27/02/2007 20:54:31] 500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
ERROR:> [27/02/2007 20:54:31] Syntax error: command unrecognized.

It's all going greek again!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Tivo's FTP server does not support chmod - you need to use telnet.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Aparently so! attributes now read correctly so makng progress now.

Next question, does it matter if the tivo is doing anything whilst i'm fiddling around with it's software? It's recording Shamless at the mo, extra length episode so i was wondering if the final reboot can wait until later, like tomorrow morning?


Also, assuming all goes well (and why wouldn't it?), does following the tutorial upgrade recording qualiy of season passes already set to best quality, or do I have to change those one by one?

Nighty night to all you genius helpers out there in tivoland.
Paul


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

No expert -- obviously -- but I believe that it records Best quality whatever that is set at. So you dont need to alter SP settings.


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

Well everything seems to be working still (gasp!).
Recording capacity as reported by the Tivo had dropped (but I know that's only based on the highest bitrate and we'l do better with VBR).
Picture quality looks better (only looked at one prog so far) and I've noticed a few flashes bottom right of the screen (mid to right, only a couple of cm from bottom of screen) so I guess these indicators show me to be running mode 0.

Many thanks to all that helped me get here for sure it wouldn't have happened without this assistance.

Ok so next question (to be taken lightly), the white flashes. Why, how and how come no-one's been able to sort it yet?
Paul


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It appears to be a hardware issue.


----------

